# city stars/crystal lakes.



## wales1970

hi all.
i have the read that this new development is coming to sharm,and is supposed to be the worlds largest man made lake.has anyone else heard about this..?...


----------



## aykalam

wales1970 said:


> hi all.
> i have the read that this new development is coming to sharm,and is supposed to be the worlds largest man made lake.has anyone else heard about this..?...


Hi wales1970

I found this after a brief google search, you will need to scroll down to "Resort Projects"

CITYSTARS | News


----------



## wales1970

aykalam said:


> Hi wales1970
> 
> I found this after a brief google search, you will need to scroll down to "Resort Projects"
> 
> CITYSTARS | News


thanks for the link....it sounds impressive..


----------



## Horus

I imagine it will be a breeding ground for mosquitoes unless it is a saline lake 

I have made a mental note not to move near if it is freshwater


----------



## samertalat

Very impressive I doughy if mosquitoes will be there , It would be planed by the best companies in the world and like many places in Las Vegas with lakes without mosquitoes .
Will be a great place to vista when we are in Sharm .


----------



## Sam

100% true.

City Stars owns over 7 million square metres of land stretching from 2 km of coast line long the back of Nabq Bay. The project is a long term development and I cannot wait for it to take shape. It will revolutionise Sharm and create a new city with amazing features. There will be four 5* hotels, the first of which was supposed to open over the summer but was delayed for a year. This is the one that will contain the crystal lagoon, which will exceed the current worlds' largest in Mexico, putting Sharm into the Guinness book of records, and yet it is the smallest lagoon of the project. There will be two golf courses (18 hole and 9 hole), over 42,000 residential units, a police station, mosques, hospital, university and a large commercial centre. 

The developers are already responsible for all the roads at the back of Nabq Bay, and have recently also cleared out the protectorate of all the land mines. The first hotel is coming on well and should open around Easter time.


----------



## wales1970

Sam said:


> 100% true.
> 
> City Stars owns over 7 million square metres of land stretching from 2 km of coast line long the back of Nabq Bay. The project is a long term development and I cannot wait for it to take shape. It will revolutionise Sharm and create a new city with amazing features. There will be four 5* hotels, the first of which was supposed to open over the summer but was delayed for a year. This is the one that will contain the crystal lagoon, which will exceed the current worlds' largest in Mexico, putting Sharm into the Guinness book of records, and yet it is the smallest lagoon of the project. There will be two golf courses (18 hole and 9 hole), over 42,000 residential units, a police station, mosques, hospital, university and a large commercial centre.
> 
> The developers are already responsible for all the roads at the back of Nabq Bay, and have recently also cleared out the protectorate of all the land mines. The first hotel is coming on well and should open around Easter time.


awsome..sharm just keeps getting more appealing.


----------



## Sam

wales1970 said:


> awsome..sharm just keeps getting more appealing.


Nabq is my favourite part of Sharm. I can't wait until I can get my apartment sold and relocate into Nabq on a permanent basis. The area is well looked after and more and more of the things Nabq seemed to be lacking are appearing there. Makani will be opening a branch in Nabq soon, and Hard Rock Cafe will finally be opening soon... planned for Easter time.

Nabq beaches are (in my opinion) the best in Sharm and you have the Mangroves on your doorstep too. 

By the way, I haven't forgotten about your Moona photos. I have, unfortunately, only driven past it in the dark, or travelled on the main roads which is too far to get a good photo. If I'm being honest, it doesn't look like a lot is happening there, but the shells are up for quite a few buildings, only I can't remember if it is more than when I was last there. Once I get a good pic I'll send it over to you. Maraquia, on the other hand, is coming on very well and should finish soon, so once that's done I anticipate all the workers to transfer over to Moona and that should then fly up. It is common for developments in Egypt to be delivered late, but that is why you have a clause in your contract allowing for late penalties so try not to worry.


----------



## wales1970

Sam said:


> Nabq is my favourite part of Sharm. I can't wait until I can get my apartment sold and relocate into Nabq on a permanent basis. The area is well looked after and more and more of the things Nabq seemed to be lacking are appearing there. Makani will be opening a branch in Nabq soon, and Hard Rock Cafe will finally be opening soon... planned for Easter time.
> 
> Nabq beaches are (in my opinion) the best in Sharm and you have the Mangroves on your doorstep too.
> 
> By the way, I haven't forgotten about your Moona photos. I have, unfortunately, only driven past it in the dark, or travelled on the main roads which is too far to get a good photo. If I'm being honest, it doesn't look like a lot is happening there, but the shells are up for quite a few buildings, only I can't remember if it is more than when I was last there. Once I get a good pic I'll send it over to you. Maraquia, on the other hand, is coming on very well and should finish soon, so once that's done I anticipate all the workers to transfer over to Moona and that should then fly up. It is common for developments in Egypt to be delivered late, but that is why you have a clause in your contract allowing for late penalties so try not to worry.


thanks for the update sam.


----------



## JLW63

Horus said:


> I imagine it will be a breeding ground for mosquitoes unless it is a saline lake
> 
> I have made a mental note not to move near if it is freshwater



Citystars Properties is basically building a unique new city, bringing the crystal clear sea waters inside the project with white sand beaches and unique amenities and features.

Looks like it's going to be sea water, so fewer mozzies !!! :clap2:


----------



## wales1970

wales1970 said:


> hi all.
> i have the read that this new development is coming to sharm,and is supposed to be the worlds largest man made lake.has anyone else heard about this..?...


Hi All,has anyone any updates on how this is all going..??.


----------



## saafend

wales1970 said:


> Hi All,has anyone any updates on how this is all going..??.


From what i can see its going very very slowly. Nothing for months now.


----------

